# Adding co2



## chr15_8 (20 Aug 2017)

Hi

Im thinking about adding co2 to my system. At the moment I dose Neutro T and Neutro liquid CO2. Im fairly happy with the results but thinking about changing a couple of plants and add a carpet of 'monte carlo' 

When I add co2 obviously I will need to drop the Neutro co2 but can I continue the Neutro T or would I need to change this and go into more advanced dosing regime?

The tank is a 60 litre fluvial flex with the standard LED lighting setup. To be honest I know very little about the light this tank uses or how efficient it is.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Aug 2017)

Chris 

Its advisable to add liquid co2 in your case Neutro Co2 as well as Co2 gas - I add both to my tank + E.I fertz

Paul


----------



## chr15_8 (21 Aug 2017)

Hi Paul

Whats the reason behind adding the neutro co2 as well as the CO2 gas? 

I was hoping I could stay away from dosing E.I. Are they any other ferts i could use instead thats an all in 1 if you like? 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## kadoxu (21 Aug 2017)

You can use other fertz, it doesn't need to be EI...

Liquid CO2 is not the same as CO2 gas and it can usually help keep algae at bay. Many people use both at the same time for that reason.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Aug 2017)

chr15_8 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Whats the reason behind adding the neutro co2 as well as the CO2 gas?
> 
> ...



Hi Chris

There is a all in one Fertz available Neutro+ this contains all element plants require for growth NPK (macro nutrient + Trace Elements) https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/bmz_cache/n/neutro-mediumjpg.image.330x330.jpg  currently you are just adding a trace elements Neutro T. A low tech can survive just on macro + trace + liquid co2, but if you want good plant growth add these fertz + co2 gas. I use E.I fertz (always have) and as soon as I injected Co2 gas into the gas my plant growth was excellent. When the tank light are on the plants consume the Co2 gas and give out oxigen (o2) exactly the same as the plants outdoors they too use light - day / sun light, but outdoors there is plenty of Co2 within a tank there is nil as its made up of Hydrogen and oxigen H2O, so a maintain good plant growth inject Co2 via diffuser

Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## chr15_8 (23 Aug 2017)

kadoxu said:


> You can use other fertz, it doesn't need to be EI...
> 
> Liquid CO2 is not the same as CO2 gas and it can usually help keep algae at bay. Many people use both at the same time for that reason.



Thanks for clearing that up



Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> There is a all in one Fertz available Neutro+ this contains all element plants require for growth NPK (macro nutrient + Trace Elements) https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/bmz_cache/n/neutro-mediumjpg.image.330x330.jpg  currently you are just adding a trace elements Neutro T. A low tech can survive just on macro + trace + liquid co2, but if you want good plant growth add these fertz + co2 gas. I use E.I fertz (always have) and as soon as I injected Co2 gas into the gas my plant growth was excellent. When the tank light are on the plants consume the Co2 gas and give out oxigen (o2) exactly the same as the plants outdoors they too use light - day / sun light, but outdoors there is plenty of Co2 within a tank there is nil as its made up of Hydrogen and oxigen H2O, so a maintain good plant growth inject Co2 via diffuser
> 
> ...



Cheers Paul. I did dose EI years ago when i had a 4ft planted tank with co2 but would like an easier to look after tank at the moment, so keeping my options open at the moment.

Hoping to give co2 ago with liquid carbon and neutro+

Thanks
Chris


----------

